# Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?



## ewigerSchneider (28. April 2014)

Hey zusammen,

wir fröhnen ja einem "Fetisch" bei dem man sich gerne mal gehen lassen kann, wenn es um Ausrüsting geht.

Wie viele Ruten habt ihr denn so in eurem Besitz?


----------



## inselkandidat (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Der werden wohl viele Boardies erstmal in den Keller gehen müssen um die Dinger zu zählen...:m Ich weiß es aus dem Stehgreif nicht..


----------



## ewigerSchneider (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Args....

sorry, die Umfrage gab es wohl schon ein paar mal.

Über sie SuFu hab ich sie nicht gefunden, das System zeigt mir aber jede Menge davon an, nachdem ich sie erstellt habe.

Irgendwie suboptimal

Sorry für den Spam


----------



## maniana (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

naja, da wäre als Abstimmungsmöglichkeit noch 10 - 20, 20 - 30, 30-40 etc. angebracht...   ;-)


----------



## ewigerSchneider (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



> Ich weiß es aus dem Stehgreif nicht..



Wow, ich sehe ja ein, dass ich noch blutiger Anfänger bin, aber ich glaube ich kenne sogar meine Köderboxen auswendig.
Den Überblick über die Ruten zu verlieren ist echt schon Fortgeschrittenen-Modus, oder?


----------



## ewigerSchneider (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



> naja, da wäre als Abstimmungsmöglichkeit noch 10 - 20, 20 - 30, 30-40 etc. angebracht...



Hehe, ok, verzeiht meine naiven Annahmen :-D
Respekt!


----------



## mlkzander (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

das kommt automatisch 
>10 halte ich für normal, wenn man nicht aufpasst und ruten die der selben 
angelart/zielfisch dienen verkauft, wenns mal wieder was neues sein muss,
dann sinds auch ganz leicht viel zu viele.......


----------



## ewigerSchneider (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Ok,

meine Freundin, die mich ja erst zum Angelschein genötigt hat, hat mich auch gerade relativ verständnislos angeschaut und gemeint, wenn (andere) Frauen sich hin und wieder ein paar Schuhe/Handtaschen/Frauendingsbumse kaufen, warum sollen AnglerInnen dann nicht auch einfach mal eine Rute kaufen, nur weil sie eben gerade sexy ist.

Sie ist da wohl die deutlich impulsgesteuertere von uns beiden


----------



## maniana (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> meine Freundin, die mich ja erst zum Angelschein genötigt hat, hat mich auch gerade relativ verständnislos angeschaut und gemeint, wenn (andere) Frauen sich hin und wieder ein paar Schuhe/Handtaschen/Frauendingsbumse kaufen, warum sollen AnglerInnen dann nicht auch einfach mal eine Rute kaufen, nur weil sie eben gerade sexy ist.
> 
> Sie ist da wohl die deutlich impulsgesteuertere von uns beiden



na also, dann nutze die Gunst wenn Du Dich schon nicht für 30 Ruten rechtfertigen musst...


----------



## KölnerAngler (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Wenn es nach meiner Frau geht:

Zu viele

Wenn es nach mir geht:



Geschätzte 20 - 30 aufgeteilt in

Spinnen
Match
Karpfen/Raubfisch
Feeder
Picker
div. Teleruten fürn Puff


----------



## Christian1987S (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Ca 5-6 vllt sinds auch mehr. Hab sie noch nie gezählt, da ich mir meine Angeln mit meinem Dad teile.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Momentan sinds 23 Stück, so 1- 2 Ruten hole ich mir aber noch...


----------



## wobbler68 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Hallo


Zur Zeit habe ich nur noch um die 30 verschiedene Ruten,habe bestimmt 20-25 aussortiert.


Die sind eingeteilt in die verschiedenen Gewässer und die Zielfische





*Fließgewässer unterteilt in* Grundruten(Grundblei) 
 Raubfischruten(Köfi)
Stippruten(für köfi)
Posenruten für Forellen bzw. größere Fische(Döbel,Barbe,Karpfen,....)  

Das gleiche noch mal für Teiche.
Dann noch was fürn Forellenteich.
Dann noch 2 Karpfenruten
Dann noch 1 Matchrute,1Winkelpicker  ,1 Fliegenrute.
Dann noch so 5-8 verschiedene Spinnruten.


Also ich glaube ich muss noch mal nachzählen,irgendwie sind das wohl doch noch mehr als ich dachte.





​


----------



## Esox60 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Wow, ich sehe ja ein, dass ich noch blutiger Anfänger bin, aber ich glaube ich kenne sogar meine Köderboxen auswendig.
> Den Überblick über die Ruten zu verlieren ist echt schon Fortgeschrittenen-Modus, oder?



Da kommst Du auch noch hin, mach Dir mal keine Gedanken.
Eine kleine Verbesserung hier, ein Schnäppchen da, ein neuer Zielfisch dort und fertig ist der Rutenwald. 

2x Kopfruten
3x Karpfen/Raubfisch
2x Waller
2x Feeder
1x Jerkbait
1x Spinn/Gufi
1x Bachrute/ Forelle
1x Fliegenrute
2x Norwegen ligth
2x Norwegen schwer

Und ich überlege noch zwei preiswerte Teleruten anzuschaffen, für den kurzentschlossenen Ansitz.
Steckruten die ständig im Auto umherpurzeln, werden davon nicht besser und vertüdeln sich ständig.


----------



## joedreck (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Ich hab 7-8 angegeben. Und ich komme tatsächlich mit allem hin. Wohlbemerkt habe ich aber "nur" die Aller vor der Tür und verschiedene stille Gewässer. Somit reichen meine Ruten für alle meine Gewässer


----------



## pike-81 (28. April 2014)

Moinsen!
Find die Abstimmung in 2er Schritten etwas unvorteilhaft. 
Außerdem lautet die richtige Frage:
Wie viele Ruten nutzt ihr pro Saison. 
Und auch das würde kein befriedigendes Ergebnis bringen. 
Kommt ja drauf an, wieviele Zielfische und Gewässer mit welchen Methoden jemand beangelt. 
Ruten wird man nach ein paar Jahren auch schwer wieder los. 
Was kriegt man denn nach 5-8 Jahren für eine stark gefischte 100-200&euro; Rute?
Ein Appel und'n Ei vielleicht. Dazu noch die Transportkosten. 
Dann steht sie halt für den Notfall in der Ecke. Könnte man an eine Jugendgruppe spenden. 
Für meine Bevorzugten Methoden bin ich gut versorgt. 
Dann stehen da noch ein paar ältere Stecken rum, und Sonderfälle wie z.B. die Fliegenrute. 
Bei einigen weiß ich schon nicht mehr, wann die das letzte mal im Einsatz waren, andere werden regelmäßig gefischt. 
Petri


----------



## Fetter Barsch (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Da ich auch noch Anfänger bin, hab ich als einer von momentan 2! Leuten nur 1-2, also 2 Ruten. Werden aber bald 4, vielleicht verkauf ich aber die eine oder sogar beide alten Ruten.


----------



## Seele (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Mal mehr mal weniger, aber immer  ca. 40 und einige blankes.


----------



## Zander-Maniac (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Ein Hobby ist nie rational bewertbar. Insofern auch nicht die Anzahl der Ruten, sei es, ob sie gefischt werden, oder aus Liebhaberei angeschafft werden. 
Ich meinerseits besitze allein an Matchruten 11 Stück. Darunter auch welche, die ich erst vor Kurzem angeschafft habe und zum Teil 30 Jahre und mehr auf dem Buckel haben (ABU Feralite, Mark 5, Hardy usw.) und die ich unter Anderem neu aufbaue, mit neuen Ringen, Ringbindungen und Lack. Dazu die komplette Palette an Kapselrollen der ABU 500ér Serie, teilweise doppelt. Der Großteil von dem Ganzen liegt bei mir in der Vitrine. 

Mit diesen Geräten schwingen auch Erinnerungen an Jugendzeiten mit und die machen ja auch einen Großteil des Fischens aus......Ich mag von mir gern behaupten, dass ich damit schon ein bisschen neben "der Spur" bin...;-)


----------



## olli81 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Ich hab meinen schein auch erst im oktober gemacht komme allerdings jetzt schon auf 6.
davon alleine 5 spinnruten. 
Jetzt mit wachsender Erfahrung merke ich aber das das noch lange nicht genug ist.
Was zum Ansitz mit köfi, ne feeder für den Rhein,auf kurz oder lang will ich auch mal mit der fliege raus...


----------



## Esox60 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Ruten wird man nach ein paar Jahren auch schwer wieder los.
> Was kriegt man denn nach 5-8 Jahren für eine stark gefischte 100-200&euro; Rute?
> ...



  Genau das ist der springende Punkt, und warscheinlich der Grund allen Übels.

Meine 2 Karpfenruten würde ich gern austauschen.
Zu lang - zu schwer.
Aber was bekomme ich denn noch für zwei 15 Jahre alte Cormoran Black Star 3,90m 80g WG.
Und fürn zwanziger stell ich Sie mir lieber in den Keller, und freue mich, das der Rutenwald immer dichter wird.#c

Berkley Jerkbait Rute mit tollem Design.
3 mal benutzt- Lust verloren- ab in den Keller.#q


----------



## Tino34 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

6 Hechtspinnruten
 4 Jerkruten
 2 Swimmbaitruten
 2 Zanderruten
 2 Barschruten
 3 Pilkruten
 3 Matchruten
 2 Kopfruten
 2 Telestippen
 ...


----------



## anzip (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

@Tino

Wo sind die Brandungsruten???


----------



## Tino34 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Hast Recht

 ...
 2 Brandungsruten!


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

37 Stück... Nee Sorry 38  . Mehr gibt es nicht mehr. Wenn ich was kaufe, verkaufe ich auch was.


----------



## Purist (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Mhmm 6 Spinnruten, ca. 10 Allroundklopper, zwei Stippen.. und etwa 5 Wracks, die man zwar zum angeln nehmen könnte, die aber eher eine Generalüberholung bräuchten.
Am Wasser dürfte ich 9 einsetzen, plus Senke, selten schleppe ich jedoch soviele mit mir herum...


----------



## Vanner (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

So knapp 20 würde ich mal schätzen, gezählt habe ich sie nicht.


----------



## Ossipeter (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Mach doch mal ne neue Runde auf: Wer hat mehr als 50 Ruten und wie viel davon fischt ihr


----------



## Zander-Maniac (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

@Ossipeter

Da halte ich locker bei der Verdopplung mit !


----------



## Stefff (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> wir fröhnen ja einem "Fetisch" bei dem man sich gerne mal gehen lassen kann, wenn es um Ausrüsting geht.
> 
> Wie viele Ruten habt ihr denn so in eurem Besitz?




Servus!

Wieviele Ruten!!!!!!!!

VIEL ZU VIIIELEEE#q
und genutzt werden immer die selben!!!

Gruß


----------



## Daniel SN (28. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Ich kann meine nicht mehr zählen da selbst die Ruten noch teilweise in meinem Besitz sind als ich mit 4 Jahren das angeln für mich entdeckt habe.
 Und die sind echt überall verstreut und gelagert..
 hab kurz mal geschaut nur hier in der Wohnung stehen 19 Ruten die im Keller nicht mitgezählt... und von den Ruten die noch bei meinen Eltern oder Großeltern lagern brauchen wir überhaupt nicht anfangen.

 Im Auto sind auch noch 3 Stück...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Hab leider die Umfrage falsch verstanden, weil ich gleich auf die Auswahlmöglichkeiten geschaut habe.
Dachte es kann nur gemeint sein: "Wie viele Ruten habt ihr (immer) im Auto dabei?"|rolleyes

Aber egal, das Ergebnis ist ja das selbe...

Obwohl, jetzt ist noch Raubfischschonzeit.

|kopfkrat

Wenn ich

2-3 Spinnruten
Wallerrute
Hecht-Deadbait
Stellfisch
Zanderposenrute

abziehe bin ich warscheinlich doch knapp unter 10.


:mAber da es übermorgen wieder losgeht...


----------



## Franky (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

In Kürze wieder die gleiche Stückzahl wie letztes Frühjahr...


----------



## GandRalf (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Eindeutig zu viele.

-Aber doch immer zu wenig!


----------



## Pano (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Moin,

ich habe zuzeit 13 oder 14 Ruten in der Garage stehen. Habe letztes Jahr etwa die Hälfte meiner Ruten bei Ebay (als Set) verkauft. Von dem Erlös habe ich mir dann eine schöne Spinnrute geholt.

Ich nutze im Laufe des Jahres eigentlich fast all meine Ruten.


----------



## gixxer (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Ohh.. ohh. Ich gehöre zu den Old Shool Anglern. Besitze zwei 2,40 und eine 3 Meter Rute. An den Gewässern an denen ich zugange bin langt das völlig aus. Und ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht. Auch mit dieser völlig unterdimensionierten Ausrüsting fange ich seit langen Jahren Fische. Sogar große.#6 Soll jeder machen was er will aber manchmal huscht mir ein lächeln übers Gesicht wenn ein Sportskammerad wieder mal seinen halben Hausstand ans Wasser mitschleppt. Wie gesagt... jeder wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## jkc (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Hi,

4 Spinnrunten von Forelle / Barsch bis Hecht
2 schwere Swimbait / Multiruten für Hecht
3 Jerkruten |uhoh: 
4 Wallerspinnruten (eine steht zum Verkauf)
2 Waller-Ansitzruten

1 Picker
1 Beringte Kopfrute
1 Feederrute
1 Allround-, Aal-, Grundrute (Steck)
7 Karpfenruten (2 demnächst zum Verkauf)
1 Spodrute
1 Pilkrute (demnächst zum Verkauf)
2 Lange Teleskopruten
2 Kurze Teleskopruten (1 davon vom Sprössling schon in Verwendung, die andere dafür geplant)
1 alte Glasfasersteck 
es fehlt eine Matchrute, die hat der Hund gefressen :q
1 unberingte Stippe, die ich nur dafür angeschafft habe um Dinge aus Bäumen raus zu Fischen. 

Dazu noch mindestens drei verkrüppelte Ruten die als Ersatzteillager herhalten, da das gleiche Modell wieder angeschafft.

So ca. 30 Ruten also...|bigeyes

Grüße JK


----------



## labralehn (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Habe nur eine Rute aber die ist mächtig :q


----------



## Zander-King (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



> Habe nur eine Rute aber die ist mächtig :q



Mhmm die trägst du bestimmt nicht nur am Wasser mit dir rum :m

Also wenn ich das hier so lese zähle ich mich auch eher zu den "Minimalisten" was die Rutenzahl betrifft. Regelmäßig von mir benutzt werden:

Zwei Zanderruten (Ansitz mit totem Köfi)
Zwei Karpfenruten (verwende ich auch beim Zanderangeln am Rhein)
Eine Spinnrute
Eine unberingte Stippe
Eine Bologneserute

Zusätzlich noch vorhanden aber selten bis nicht mehr in Gebrauch:

Zwei Köfi-Stippen
Zwei Matchruten
Drei uralte Teleruten
achja und noch eine Karpfenrute, die ist aber nicht mehr "fangtauglich"...

Bin mit dem was ich habe vollkommen zufrieden


----------



## 42er barsch (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

moin.

also so kurz in gedanken überflogen sinds bestimmt 50+:m

 muß zu meiner verteidigung aber gestehen das ich nichts wegschmeissen kann.

ich besitze, in teilen, sogar noch meine erste stipprute.
das war eine aus der angelabteilung vom damaligen toom-markt, marke fischermann.gekauft anfang der 80er.

zwischenzeitlich umgebaut zur "UL-spinne":q und danach als köfi-stippe genutzt.

meine beiden ersten ruten für den forellensee habe ich auch noch

beides teleruten von shakespeare, eine omni und eine economy, beide so um 4m.
die omni hat letztes jahr als posenrute sogar ihr comback 
gefeiert.

meine erste raubfischrute dümpelt auch noch im schrank.
eine balzer fibrex hecht. 
meine erste steckrute die mir recht gute fische gebracht hat und bis anfang/mitte der 2000er jahre noch erfolgreich auf rügens kutter eingesetzt wurde.

im laufe der vergangenen 30 jahre kam halt die ein oder andere dazu und es wurden nur wenige aussortiert.

im großen und ganzen fische ich aktuell nur mit ca. 10+ unterschiedlichen ruten.

ein paar spinnruten ( 3 ), ein paar feederruten ( 4 ), ein paar stippruten ( 3 ) und ein paar grundruten ( 6 ).


... und ich glaube es könnte bald zuwachs geben denn ich durfte neulich die rocksweepers ( 2.13m und 2,70m ) von nem kumpel mal begrabbeln und auch fischen.#6#6

wenn nur der preis nicht wäre|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Gardenfly (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

ich habe 4 Rutenhalter die sonnst für die Präsentation im Angellagen-sind nicht so eng zugestellt (da mit Rolle) -alle Voll und dann noch so Ruten liegen.


----------



## Norbi (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Wenn es nach meiner Frau geht:
> 
> Zu viele
> 
> ...



Fürn Puff brauch ich nur eine!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Gute Umfrage, wollte ich selber schon als redaktionelle Umfrage machen.
Hast mir Arbeit abgenommen...

Allerdings:
Ich hätte eine etwas andere Aufteilung gewählt, in 5er Schritten vielleicht und bis 30 Ruten.

Du siehst ja, wie viele "mehr als 10" nehmen mussten..


----------



## ewigerSchneider (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



> Gute Umfrage, wollte ich selber schon als redaktionelle Umfrage machen.
> Hast mir Arbeit abgenommen...
> 
> Allerdings:
> ...


 
Hallo Thomas,

ja da bin ich wohl etwas naiv an die Sache rangegangen. Bin echt überrascht wie viele Agler einen halben Angelladen im Keller stehen haben. Vor allem weil an so eine Rute i.d.R. auch nochmal eine Rolle und Schnur gehört....
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall über die vielen Antworten. Evtl kann man den Thread ja auch mal stoppen oder in eine Umfrage mit realistischeren Optionen verschieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Da würden sich dann aber einige verarscht fühlen, die jetzt schon abgestimmt haben..

Passt scho......

Laufen lassen..


----------



## KölnerAngler (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Fürn Puff brauch ich nur eine!!!



Na, dann pass auf das sich da keine Forelle dran festbeist!:q:q:q


----------



## sbE (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Vor allem weil an so eine Rute i.d.R. auch nochmal eine Rolle und Schnur gehört....



Also ich habe circa halb so viel Rollen wie Ruten...aber dafür bekommen ich für den Preis so mancher Rolle auch mal locker 2 Ruten. 

Ich darf gar nicht daran denken wieviel Euro ich im Keller stehen habe.  *schwindeligwerd*

...und dann noch diese Masse an hübschen Wobblern...huiiiiiiiii


----------



## sunny (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Wenn ich das mal wüsste:q. Auf jeden mal mehr als 10.


----------



## Katteker (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Ich hab über 10 angeklickt.

Und ich finde 10 Ruten auch nicht wirklich viel, zumindest wenn man sich nicht nur auf eine Angelart festgelegt hat.

Wenn ich mal überleg was ich auf jeden Fall brauche:

1x Spinnrute, leicht
1x Spinnrute, mittel
1x Grundrute, schwer
2x Grundrute, mittel
2x Posenrute, mittel (Floatrute)

Ohne die kann ich meine liebsten Angelarten nicht vernüftig ausüben. Ein schlechter Kompromiss wäre wohl möglich, aber nicht schön. Das Hobby soll ja auch noch Spaß machen! Da quäl ich mich nicht mit ungeeigneten Ruten ab.

Und genau deswegen hab ich auch noch mehr Ruten. In regelmäßigem Gebrauch hab ich auf jeden Fall noch 2-3 mehr. Insgesamt liegen 14 Ruten im Keller.

Und weils ja auch schon zur Sprache kam: Rollen hab ich 11, nutze aber tatsächlich nur 6-7 mit verschiedenen Spulen. Die anderen liegen hauptsächlich im Karton.


----------



## kridkram (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Ist ne gute Frage, vielleicht sollte mal zusammen zählen?!
2 Karpfenruten
2 Allrounder, eine ist Posenrute für Hecht, die Andere meist fúr Flussangelei
1 Forellenspinne
1 Hecht/Zanderspinne
1 Fliegenrute
1 beringte und eine unberingte für
Köfiangelei
1 Castingrute
1 8er Reisefliegenrute für Hecht oder gr Forellen in Canada
2 Reisespinnruten unterschiedlicher Gewichtsklassen
2 Brandungsruten
1 Spirorute 
2 mittlere Spinnruten die mein Sohnemann zum ansitzen nimmt oder auch mal ich wenn ich unter Bäumen sitze, da nur 2,7m lang und dann noch ne Bambusrute und zwei Vollglasruten mit Stationärrollen als Oldtimer aus DDR Zeiten.
Alle mit eigenen Rollen aber vieles hab ich auf Messen gekauft oder mein Laden hat mir gute Angebote gemacht. 
Trotzdem hat sich ganz schön was angesammelt, wow!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FisherMan66 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Was meinst Du genau? Ruten oder fertig einsetzbare Rute-Rolle-Combos?

Ruten ca. 60

Adhoc einsetzbar 37 Combos vielleicht auch die ein oder andere mehr, wenn ich mal richtig schaue.

Kommt halt in 40 Jahren so einiges zusammen.


----------



## kati48268 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hätte eine etwas andere Aufteilung gewählt, in 5er Schritten vielleicht und bis 30 Ruten.


Wieso nur bis 30?
Immer werd ich ausgegrenzt. |gr:


----------



## Jose (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

zwölf und meine lieblingsrute :m


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Ich besitze nur Spinnruten und davon mehr als 10.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

2 Feeder Ruten
2 Spinnruten (leicht + mittel)
1 Matchrute
1 Stellfischrute

Alles noch im Rahmen. Habe meinen Schein allerdings erst 2 Jahre.


----------



## Moringotho (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

sers,

 mehr als 10, aber weniger als ich befürchtet hab!

 mal die wichtigen in aufstellung

 16 karpfenruten (da sind einige zusammengekommen)

 1 match
 2 matchpicker
 1 feeder
 1 hecht
 1 spinne

 dann noch ein paar "oldtimer" die ich nur noch aus Nostalgie behalte.

 ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Moerser83 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Viel zu viele|kopfkrat


----------



## Trollwut (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

2 Karpfenruten
1 Spinnrute
2 Wallerruten
1 Feederrute
1 Matchrute

Das is das, was bei mir auch im Gebrauch ist. Und ich angel schon seit mindestens 18 Jahren 
Ca. 5 weitere Ruten stehn im Schrank, das sind aber Uraltprügel, die ich irgendwann von meinem Opa geschenkt bekommen hab, und die ich absolut nicht benutze.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Round about 12,wobei manches noch bei meinen Eltern rumschwirrt,anderes auf dem Campingplatz.

Für jeden Bereich etwas,zumindest auf das,was ich hpts. Angeln gehe.

Lg


----------



## Riesenangler (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Also: 4 Feederruten
 1Pickerrute
 2 Brandungsruten
 2 Bolos
 3 Spinnruten
 1 Matchrute
 3 Telestippen
 1  11er Steckstippe
 2 Dropiruten
 2 Pilkruten
 2 Allrounder
 also mindestens 23. Ich glaube aber das ich die eine oder andere Übersehen habe, so das es auch 30 sein können.


----------



## diemai (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Wenn meine Frau nicht wäre , hätte ich sicherlich noch mehr , ......und sie angelt auch !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## thanatos (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

habe mal nachgezählt ,es sind 36komplette Angeln mit denen ich sofort ans Wasser gehen kann,die kommen aber auch ans Wasser und wenn´s nur einmal im Jahr ist.Dazu kommen noch meine "Veteranen"und die ,
 wo ich mal der Meinung war,die brauchste auch noch,mit Rollen sieht es nicht besser aus.Wird wohl nicht allzu weit unter Hundert sein.Ohne diesen Tread hätt ich wohl nie darüber nach gedacht.
 Echt ,sollte mal darüber nachdenken was bei E-Bay zu verschleudern,denn
 wenn ich mein Leben vollende landet eh alles auf dem Sperrmüll.


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



thanatos schrieb:


> denn
> wenn ich mein Leben vollende landet eh alles auf dem Sperrmüll.



nee, dann werden deine Erben ständig im Board nachfragen wieviel ist das Wert ?


----------



## SnakeEater (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Dann landen seine Kinder auf RTL2 bei den Trödelprofis und die Feuerwehr rückt an...


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Gut das der Großteil von euch mehr als 10 Ruten angibt.
Ich dachte schon nur ich bin so verrückt.


----------



## Jose (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



Kaprifischer1973 schrieb:


> Gut das der Großteil von euch mehr als 10 Ruten angibt.
> Ich dachte schon nur ich bin so verrückt.


na, 

vielleicht doch kein grund zur beruhigung.

meine ruten haben sich über 40 jahre angesammelt, unvermeidbar eigentlich für einen angler (das ansammeln von altgeräten)

grinsen muss ich immer, wenn einer mit frischem schein 'nen halben angelladen zuhause hat.

von meinen ruten sind nur 2 im ständigen einsatz, 2 andere nur bei speziellem gewässer, was kaum noch vorkommt: die gelbe (benutzerbild) in portugal, die andere an schmal(st)en forellenbächen (zu teuer).

hab also so gesehen nur 3 ruten im einsatz.
(ferkelfahnder verhindert den zweck der dritten :m)


----------



## schmutzpuckel (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Ich komme auf "nur" 13 Ruten. 
Ich habe letztes Jahr ordentlich aussortiert. Ich habe einen Arbeitskollegen der vor zwei Jahren mit dem Angeln angefangen hat. Irgendwann konnte ich mir das Chaos mit seinen 9,99 € Ruten nicht mehr mit ansehen und habe ihm 5 ordentliche  Combos für `n Appel und ´n Ei gegeben. 
Für beide eine WIn Win Situation.:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Ich habe ca. 18 Ruten im ständigen Gebrauch. Und dann stehen noch ein paar wenige unbenutzt zuhause rum.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Dann will ich auch mal.

7 Spinnruten
1 Jerke
1 Match
1 Feeder
2 Stipp,1x mit, 1x ohne Ringe

Jürgen


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Mai 2014)

Musste auch mal kurz ins Kämmerchen und nachzählen 

6 Spinnruten
5 Karpfenruten
3 Welsruten
2 Matchruten
5 Feederruten
2 Winkelpicker
2 alte Hecht/Zander Teleruten
2 Stippruten 
2 Steckruten 3m 40-80 gr
1 Bolo
2 Pilkruten

Rollen hab ich auch gleich gezählt falls der thread kommt oder es ihn schon gibt.


----------



## Friedemann (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Im Gegensatz zu den meisten von euch allen bin ich eher "unterbewaffnet".
Ich habe nur 7 Stück ( Fliegenruten - was anderes mache ich nicht )

1,68 m # 4 
1.95 m # 4
2,15 m # 4 ( Gespliesste )
2,60 m # 4
2,75 m # 6
2,75 m # 8
3,20 m # 7 ( Switchrute )

Diese Ruten brauche ich aber für die unterschiedlichsten
Gewässer und Fischarten - und ich möchte keine davon missen.

Viele Grüße
Friedemann


----------



## Stefff (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Servus!

Und schon ist´s eine weniger:c

Eine ging heute zu Bruch#q
War selbst Schuld daran!!!!!!

Tja, es gibt Tage da.............

Gruß


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

So..Inventarliste

1x Match
1x Bolo
2x Picker
3x Feeder
6x Karpfenrute

9x Spinnrute

Auch wenn ich primär Spinnangler bin,kommt auch das restl.Gerödel immer mal zum Einsatz.Insofern keine Fehlinvestitionen und Staubfänger im Keller.


----------



## thanatos (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> nee, dann werden deine Erben ständig im Board nachfragen wieviel ist das Wert ?



ist eher unwarscheinlich,weils keiner kennt ,aber vielleicht 
 nimmt sie meine Perle dann um daran ihre Tomatenpflanzen anzubinden
 Im laufe der Jahre sammelt sich auch einiges an,geht mit 
 vier Eisangeln los und endet mit dem ganzen Norwegengeschleuder,theoretisch würde ich auch mit 10 Ruten auskommen,aber warum ?????????????
 Fragt doch mal eure bessere Hälfte wie viel Handtaschen sie hat und warum ???:q


----------



## gelbeblume (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Interessant, wie viel Platz ihr im Keller habt, 

Ich habe in Gebrauch:

Wurfruten (in Bln):
1x 3,8m 
1x 4,8m

Stippen (in Hi):
1x 4.5m
1x 5.6m

Und zwei kleine Materialkasten, für die jeweiligen Ruten.
Ein zweiter Kescher ist noch für dieses Jahr geplant.

Die noch vorhandene 3,8m Stippe wird dieses Jahr zum "Blumenstock" umfunktioniert.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini


----------



## gelbeblume (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



gixxer schrieb:


> Ohh.. ohh. Ich gehöre zu den Old Shool Anglern. Besitze zwei 2,40 und eine 3 Meter Rute. An den Gewässern an denen ich zugange bin langt das völlig aus. Und ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht. Auch mit dieser völlig unterdimensionierten Ausrüsting fange ich seit langen Jahren Fische. Sogar große.#6 Soll jeder machen was er will aber manchmal huscht mir ein lächeln übers Gesicht wenn ein Sportskammerad wieder mal seinen halben Hausstand ans Wasser mitschleppt. Wie gesagt... jeder wie er es für richtig hält.



Gixxer, das gefällt mir, ich habe vor 35 Jahren mit einer ungeteilten 3 m Bambusrute angefangen.  , vielleicht in ein paar Jahren differenzierter im Angelgeraet, aber derzeit reicht es für das angeln in verschiedenen Bereichen der Havel.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

2xMatch
3xfeeder
4x spinnrute 2,7m
2xspinnrute 1,80
1xschwingspitze
1xbolorute
1xkopfrute 
5xkarpfenrute
1xspodrute


----------



## Surf (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

1xbrandung
1xspinne
2xfeeder
1xwels
1xgrund
Is mir schon fast peinlich,  wenn ich sehe was einige für volle Magazine haben .... ;-)


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

soll ich mal zählen gehen? ich wünsche euch in der Zeit schon einmal frohe Weihnachten  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Sagen wir mal so:
Deutliches Ergebnis...........

Angler haben definitiv nicht nur nen Jagd-, sondern auch nen Sammeltrieb..


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Mir hätte trotzdem eine andere Einteilung z.B. in 5er Schritten gefallen. Wenn man ein paar verschiedene Disziplinen ausübt, dann bleibt einem ja gar nichts anderes übrig als ein paar mehr Stöcker anzusammeln.

Die Sammelleidenschaft und das "Haben wollen" kommt dann noch hinzu. Ich hab nun schon (wie geschrieben) 18 Ruten im Einsatz (+ ein paar, welche noch Zuhause rumliegen, also insgesamt ca. 25 Stück), aber könnte morgen in den Laden gehen und (unnötigerweise) 10 weitere Ruten kaufen. -_-

Wenn man aber mal so sieht, was "richtige" Partygänger an einem Wochenende für Knete verballern, dann braucht man sich über den Kostenfaktor auch keine Sorgen mehr machen.


----------



## wobbler68 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Hallo

Habe schon geschrieben das ich ü 30 Angeln habe.

Davon sind in meinen Angelmonaten (so 9-10 Monate,schön Wetterangeler)alle im Einsatz.
*Ein ganz normaler Angeltag bei mir sieht so aus.*
An manchen Tagen fahre ich,morgens, an die Weser.Da habe ich 3 -5 verschiedene am Start. |bigeyes
Köfistippe,2 Grundruten,Posenrute und Spinnrute

Abends an den Teich schon wieder 3-4 verschiedene dabei.
Köfi fangen ,dann 2 mit Köfi auslegen.Ach doch lieber Wurm oder Mais,noch ne Rute dabei?
Ach ja Mann hat ja auch, noch nee Notfall Spinnrute dabei.







Wer kennt das nicht.
So sind dann mal schnell 8 oder mehr Angeln am Tag im Einsatz.




Ist das bei euch auch so oder geht ihr stur nach "Plan" vor und bleibt bei den zu Hause angepeilten Zielfisch.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Hehe, ok, verzeiht meine naiven Annahmen :-D
> Respekt!



Ein Angler hat nach ein paar Jahren meistens keinen Rutenbestand, er hat einen so genannten "*Rutenwald*"!


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ein Angler hat nach ein paar Jahren meistens keinen Rutenbestand, er hat einen so genannten "*Rutenwald*"!



und die Gewissheit das mindestens noch eine fehlt


----------



## thanatos (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> und die Gewissheit das mindestens noch eine fehlt



#6 Aber es geht auch anders,hatte einen guten Bekannten ,
Angler durch und durch und es mußte schon Mistgabeln regnen wenn er nicht Sonntags früh mit dem erstenTageslicht auf
dem See gesässen hätte.Sein ganzes Gerät:
eine Spinnrute -hat er mal von Freunden geschenkt bekommen
und nie benutzt
Zwei einteilige Bambusruten mit 35er Sehne und einen gewaltigen Kescher.
Damit hat er Plötzen genauso gestippt wie Aale ,Karpfen und Hechte.
Loten,anfüttern und sonstiges kannte er nicht und hat trotzdem mitunter ganz gut gefangen.


----------



## Laub10 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Da meine Frau jetzt mitfischt    musste ja neues Gerät her
22 Ruten in
                  Match
                  Karpfen
                  Feeder


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Nur noch 23.Das nötigste halt.Match, Feeder ,Karpfen,Kopf, Picker und 
Zanderruten usw.was man halt so braucht.


----------



## Shortay (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Mal zusammenrechnen...
1x grundrute 
2x karpfen
1x Feeder
1x wels
2x spinn
1x köfi/hecht
1x stippe

1x karpfen kommt bald dazu und die alte karpfen zur grundrute auf aal umfunktioniert.

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Maas-runner94 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr?*

Eine sehr stabile faulenzerrute mit der ich eigentlich alles mach,

Eine ultraleichte barschrute für die heißen Monate

Eine Grundrute fürs köfiangeln welche ich letztes Jahr Ganze 5 mal gebraucht hab

Eine schöne Matchrute für die schonzeit 

Und ebenfalls für die schonzeit eine knapp 35 Jahre alte telerute zum Grundeln zocken, da weiß man nach 15 Minuten was traditionelles angeln ist!

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------

